# Wow , another V with bumps on skin



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Anwen out in lumps by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


Just been for a very wet walk in the woods , half hour later has these over her legs,back and face.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

poor girl


----------

